# spark plug question



## G I Jew (Oct 10, 2011)

this may have been asked before, but what do you guys run in your 2.5? I have my 80k coming up, and I want to get a few ideas of what plugs respond well with our motors.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

OEM


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

itskohler said:


> OEM


what are the OEM plugs? bosch? b/c that is what i pulled out when i replaced mine at 40k.
but i was always under the impression that the OEM plugs were NGK brand.
i think i used the laser platinum or laser iridium.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

also can somebody list the proper gap sizing and torque specs?


sorry for thread jack


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

OEM gap is .89 to 1.1 Max i believe
Before i ran iridium plugs i gapped to.91

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

nickbeezy said:


> also can somebody list the proper gap sizing and torque specs?
> 
> 
> sorry for thread jack


Torque is 25nm i think as well

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I am running the bkr7eix-11 ngk iridium plugs.they are a cooler heat range of 7 though.pre gapped to 1.1 that is for the turbo however. So i would suggest you run the bkr5eix gapped from ngk to .89 but without big power makers the OEM platinum electrode plugs are plenty capable

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

awesome thanks for the quick responses tyler.
:thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Lol the multiple responses

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

NGK Iridium.......just personal choice.


----------



## G I Jew (Oct 10, 2011)

I am curious to what the OEM plugs are. I would assume either NGK or Bosch, but I'm not sure. also, thanks for the other info, guy who's name I didn't copy... :beer:


----------



## pbarrettvw (Jul 26, 2012)

G I Jew said:


> I am curious to what the OEM plugs are. I would assume either NGK or Bosch, but I'm not sure. also, thanks for the other info, guy who's name I didn't copy... :beer:


OEM plugs are Bosch

see the pictures on this link 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/150883610732?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

My 08 Rabbit came with NGK off the lot...wonder why/how some got Bosch


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

Cherb32 said:


> My 08 Rabbit came with NGK off the lot...wonder why/how some got Bosch


+1 for ngk stock plugs. i did my 40k service and i pulled out ngk's aswell


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Yup ngk

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

spartanrabbit09 said:


> +1 for ngk stock plugs. i did my 40k service and i pulled out ngk's aswell



Same here.


----------



## pbarrettvw (Jul 26, 2012)

Cherb32 said:


> My 08 Rabbit came with NGK off the lot...wonder why/how some got Bosch


Some earlier 2.5's took a different plug according the ETKA it only went through mid 07, but obviously that cant be true if some of you guys with 08's have NGK's in your car

the VW number for NGK is 101-905-600-C


----------

